# Canolith Repositioning



## aschaffer (Jun 5, 2008)

Is there a code for billing Canolith Repositioning to a Medicare patient?  I know that S9092 is invalid for Medicare.  Any ideas?  We have also tried billing 92700 (unlisted ENT) but they are denying as well.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jun 5, 2008)

Our office has been billing 92700 with modifier GZ for Years now. in box 19 you want to put the description Epley Cannalith Repositioning. 

We send the claim electronically and Medicare denies the claim asking for documentation. we then drop it to paper send the epley report with it and it gets paid EVERY time.


----------



## Erica1217 (Jun 12, 2008)

http://www.coderyte.com/resources/white-papers/the-canalith-repositioning-procedure-crp.html


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jun 14, 2008)

Erica, That is a great Ste, Thank You....


----------

